# Need plow Subs & hand crews



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

If you live in the Des Moines, Iowa Metro area and are looking to plow but hate the big boys not pay the going rate and them not having you enough work or sending all over

Let me know looking for a few more trucks and hand crew We pay top pay and have a set route you go on ever time, and can work you all you want and them some.

*PM me your name and a # I can reach you at*,

You must have prior plowing history and refrences I can call and do a check on,

( *Sorry boys I have to have this got burn by a KID on here that had no insurance and no clue how to plow*):realmad:


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Me me me!!!

Don't be so rough on the 13 year olds that think they can plow.

You need to update your signature...


----------



## romero (Dec 10, 2008)

*need work*

I have 4 years exp.. looking to push i have a 99 chevy with a boss 7.6...clean cut i dont drink or do drugs...thanks..dave


----------

